# QLD: Scarby - Beekeeper Snaps before Trev's Trev



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Who would have believed such a lovely morning after wild storms lashed Brisbane....http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-11-17/b ... ection=qld
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-11-18/m ... ection=qld

There was less than a knot of wind, followed by a mirror sea. You could have towed your Grandmother out there in a bath tub. Mirror sea not good for fish? Well seemingly. Beekeeper drifted, and I trolled, to no avail.

Jimbo did eventually land a few sub 40 cm Snapper (three?), and we both agreed to give it away. Cutting across to Jimbo, only 300 metres from the beach, I perceived we would get the HB's reefed, and tried to get him to turn seawards.

*Too late. * The whole of Moreton Bay to troll in, and Jimbo is entangled in a mess of braid line. _Jimbo's language!_ I mean it was English, the snapping variety. He snapped, "Why the hell did you .....??" Oh dear! Well fifteen minutes later the mess was sorted, Jimbo free from his braid prison, but one of my lines was now around _my_ rudder.

Mad as he was (cranky old fart :twisted: - hope I never get like that when I'm old :lol: ), he did help me with untangling the line off the rudder. Still something was wrong with my line, but I sent the Snapper beachwards. After a while I figured it was round the rudder again, and giving up, as I didn't fancy a swim, I paddled the 300 metres to shore. Sure enough it was tangled. Untangling it to recover my HB, there was _still _some drag.

Not only drag, but head shakes and power........










*Skull dragged 300 m, this Trev still had some go in it.*










*Took the 90 mm Koolie Minnow*










All is well ... I have dinner and Snapper has forgiven me. :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice trevor Trevor.
Even nicer rashie.


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice work fellas, sure was nice day for it.
Congrats.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I had breakfast down there this morning and went for a walk along the beach there with the ball and chain and saw you two out there, i would of loved a leave pass to get out there this morning. Are treves common out there in summer?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thegaff said:


> I had breakfast down there this morning and went for a walk along the beach there with the ball and chain and saw you two out there, i would of loved a leave pass to get out there this morning. Are treves common out there in summer?


I am. Several times a week. The other ones no. First one I've caught in 2 years, and Jimbo said it may be the biggest he has seen there. There have been a number of reports of Trevs being caught more regularly in estuaries and rivers, such as the North Pine/Maroochy/Noosa/canals etc.

trev


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a bit envious of you 2 getting a break in the weather. The wind is back up to 30+ knots again now.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I love those trevs and they go hard but I suppose it would have felt like a bit of weed on your line compared to some of the other monsters you bring in out there? :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Evoids said:


> I love those trevs and they go hard but I suppose it would have felt like a bit of weed on your line compared to some of the other monsters you bring in out there? :lol: :lol:


On the contrary it did go hard, despite being pulled for 300 metres first. I can imagine why Paulo and co get excited about hunting big GT's. Also to the contrary, I don't catch monster fish (well rarely)....you're thinking of the cranky old fart.

trev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Trev. Enjoy.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

> Also to the contrary, I don't catch monster fish (well rarely)


I'm sure I saw a report you posted not that long ago where you picked up a pair of legal (75cm+) jewies? Thats a monster fish to me!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Evoids said:


> > Also to the contrary, I don't catch monster fish (well rarely)
> 
> 
> I'm sure I saw a report you posted not that long ago where you picked up a pair of legal (75cm+) jewies? Thats a monster fish to me!


Yeah but that was luck. This is no Carnster report.

trev


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice fish Trev! What did it end up measuring?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ben123 said:


> Nice fish Trev! What did it end up measuring?


52 cms. Can only imagine a 1 + metre GT, which would be 8 X the weight of this tiddler.

trev


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

nice report


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Game fisher said:


> nice report


Hi Loius. See you in 3 months for a chance with some bigguns.

trev


----------



## dargib (Feb 26, 2011)

Good one Trev. The way my fishing is going lately a take homer would be concidered a monster!!

Cheers, Darryl


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

One lucky fisherman,
One unlucky fish.
Good stuff.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good onya trev, they fight hard those fellas


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> good onya trev, they fight hard those fellas


Yes they do Grinz, and first one at Scarby.

What species is it? It has me bamboozled. Beekeeper is not sure either.

Here a few more pics of what _should be_ indentifying features.










*Firstly, the conspicuous black spot on the base of the pectoral fin*










*Black spot and Yellow caudal and anal fins. Anal fin fringed mostly in white.*










*White edge to second dorsal*










_White upper edge to bottom tail ray_

Any clues guys?

trev


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

my big book of fishies describes Big Eyes as having a white tip on the 2nd dorsal fin, some times a white tip on the 2nd anal fin, Dark scrutes and finally a clear gelatinous membrane or "adipose eyelid" covering at least the black part of each eye. This fishy seems to have all of these features.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I think its a gt


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> we both agreed to give it away. Cutting across to Jimbo, only 300 metres from the beach, I perceived we would get the HB's reefed, and tried to get him to turn seawards.
> Too late. The whole of Moreton Bay to troll in, and Jimbo is entangled in a mess of braid line. _Jimbo's language!_ I mean it was English, the snapping variety. He snapped, "Why the hell did you .....??" Oh dear! Well fifteen minutes later the mess was sorted, Jimbo free from his braid prison, but one of my lines was now around _my_ rudder.
> 
> Mad as he was (cranky old fart :twisted: - hope I never get like that when I'm old :lol: ), he did help me with untangling the line off the rudder.
> ...


I've been fishing the area (where all this occurred) on and off for the past 10 years, and know it like the back of my hand... Trev, to whom I explained the intricacies of this area in detail many times, finds such detail too difficult for his pea-brain to absorb :? ... hence his insistence on my turning left, when indeed he should have turned right and we could both have trolled towards home without mishap.

Yes, I could have avoided being covered by his lines, but we both would have then trolled our deep-diving lures over another reef, that K1 still has no clue about.

I bend to his superior knowledge re kayaks and all that goes with them, but I receive no respect from him re an area with which I am so familiar. :shock:

His report makes me look like the all-time dick-head, when indeed the title should go the the originator of this thread. :lol:

Then the arsey prick flukes a lovely Papuan Trevally (only Trevally with the white edge to lower ray of tail, but guess who won't believe me?) to break his donut!!! ;-)

Trev... how come you've not explained how we actually happened to meet at that spot... the real reason!

That's not cricket, y'know!

G'wan... tell your many admirers about the size of the fleas(?) you carry on your body! :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't mess with cranky old farts!

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


> The discolouring is probably just owing to being full of carcinogens, disease and flesh rot after it ate various corpses from the Brisbane Floods quite some time ago ... Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Gee


That's what I reckon Geoff. Eaten a few of them, and, there's nothing wrong with me. 

trev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm guessing bigeye, too.
Caranx sexfasciatus over here.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a GT.


----------

